# Document Control System



## كمال1975 (22 فبراير 2009)

Dear All,
I need to know how I can measure the document control procedure performance in any company?

الأخوة الأفاضل:
أطلب المساعدة في موضوع ضبط وتنظيم الوثائق وهو كيف أستطيع قياس دقة شركة في تطبيق هذا النظام؟
ولكم الشكر


----------



## محمد البنان (23 فبراير 2009)

اخي العزيز كمال :
ان اجراء ضبط الوثائق يجب ان يكون بسيط ومختصر 
ويتم قياس مستوى اداؤه وفاعليته عندما يلبي ما انشئ من اجله بكفاءة ومن هذه المتطلبات
1- سهولة تنظيم الوثائق من حيث النوع (اجراءات/تعليمات عمل/نماذج)وايضا بالنسبه للإدارة التابعة لها.
مثال علي (the coding system) 
2- سهولة الحصول عليها للإستعمال او للتعديل على سبيل المثال .
واذا تمت هذه العمليات بنجاح فقد ادي الاجراء المطلوب منه بكفاءة
وكنت اريد ان اضع لك مثال على إجراء مراقبة الوثائق وبعض النماذج التابعة له ولكني اجهل كيفية رفع البيانات علي الموقع


----------



## كمال1975 (23 فبراير 2009)

الشكر الجزيل لك أخي محمد على الافادة.........
في الحقيقة نحن بصدد عمل مقارنة بين عدد من المشاريع القائمة حالياً بالشركة من حيث مستوى كل مشروع في تطبيق نظام ضبط الوثائق ولهذا كنت أتساءل فيما لو كان هناك معيار أستطيع الحكم من خلاله.
ولكم الشكر


----------



## Eng.Foam (3 مارس 2009)

نعم هناك معيار للحكم ويمكن الرجوع الى مواصفة 9001
ويجب ان يكون لديك اجراء لضبط الوثائق ليكون هو معيارك الذي تعتمد عليه بالقياس.

وهذه النقاط هي:


1.	User satisfaction – Periodically survey your employees regarding the usability of your documentation. Use the results to improve the format of your documents and training of your authors. 

2.	Document errors – Track the number of document revisions due to information mistakes in your documentation. Results will often reveal weaknesses in your review and proofreading processes. 


3.	Up-to-date – Count the number of document revisions or audit discrepancies stemming from a document that is out-of-date. This will tell you whether your periodic document reviews or obsolete document provisions are effective. 

4.	Cycle time – Measure the time it takes a document to be developed or revised from initial draft to release. Work to improve the efficiency of your document control process as you would any other business process. 


5.	Cost – Consider tracking the costs associated with your documentation including developing, revising, storing, retrieving, distributing, filing, auditing, reviewing, approving, etc. Of these potential costs, document retrieval is often an expensive hidden cost generated when individuals must search endlessly for a document because of inadequate indexing, organization, storage or training.​


----------



## mahmoudreda (10 أكتوبر 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ابومساعد9009 (17 مارس 2011)

thankxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (19 مارس 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------



## yasyas (29 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم

شباب عندي سؤال وأرغب في إجابة تفصيلية ومحددة لو سمحتو من أهل العلم والخبرة..
عمل ال Document Controller
مهامه أيه بالظبط في الشركات الهندسية ؟
مسئولياته أيه بالظبط في الشركات الهندسية ؟
كيفية أداء العمل بالظبط في الشركات الهندسية ؟

ولكم كل التحية والتقدير والشكر


----------

